# Gary Fisher Genesis Hard Tailes



## pedxing (May 26, 2007)

I'm on the verge of getting a new bike for roads, paved trails and also dirt trails and light mountain bike trails (such as the ones at the Middlesex Fells north of Boston).  The bikes I rode today that tempted me the most were in this series:  The GF Wahoo, Marlin, and PIranha.  Any one have any experience with or reaction to these bikes?

I have a decent "beater bike" which is a hybrid (a Goodwill Special) and great for times when I will be parking my bike in sketchy places, an old Canondale (bought used in 1997) touring bike for road trips - so the one thing I lack right now is something for my modest trail outings..


----------



## 56fish (May 27, 2007)

Been selling GF  for 4 years.  Wahoo's are the easiest sell in the shop.  OK spec for the $.  Good testamonials from riders.  Further up the chain - the Marlins & Piranhas...if you're going to drop the $, I'd go w/ the Pirhanha.  Good spec & discs.:beer:


----------



## pedxing (May 27, 2007)

Thanks for the input.  At my neigborhood shop, which I'm happy to support even if there are better prices elsewhere the Marlin is 100 more than the Wahoo, and the Piranha another 100 up.


----------

